# Wiring of Accessory Building Equipment



## jar546 (Nov 10, 2018)

This situation can be anywhere but is often seen in attached/detached garages and other accessory buildings for people that like to work on their own stuff.  Here is the scenario:

The homeowner has a detached garage with a sub-panel in it that he uses to restore his personal vehicles.  You are called out to a rough inspection of the electrical system.  You see a nicely run piece of 1" EMT (all code compliant) coming out of the bottom of the panel to a 4-11/16 box.  The plans show a NEMA 14-60 120/250 4 wire receptacle.  The box is properly grounded with a #10awg green wire run in the EMT and then pigtailed, waiting for the connection to the 14-60 receptacle.  There are 3 black #6awg wires that also terminate in the box, one left black, one with red tape and one with white tape for the neutral.

What, if any violations do you see for this "rough" inspection?


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 12, 2018)

No book here but I believe it's 200.6 that states you can't re identify the #6 with white tape.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 12, 2018)

chris kennedy said:


> No book here but I believe it's 200.6 that states you can't re identify the #6 with white tape.



Yep, that's the issue.......


----------

